# Has anyone tried a woodgas generator?



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

I've been reading up on wood gas. I was figuring that it would be cool to do some experimenting. The problem is that the drawing and explanations found online leave a lot out. Yes, the get into the Chemistry on how it works but not how to make it work. I don't need to be convinced that it works. I need to know how to make it work.

Has anyone done this? Does anyone have any pointers?

At first I'd like to run a burner for stuff outside, like heating water for butchering or heating for maple syrup. Then later I'd like to see about running a motor.


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

would this help?

www.lindsaybks.com/bks7/bchar/index.html

www.lindsaybks.com/bks4/mathot/index.html


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I've been told the DOE has a detailed manual on building them.


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

Here is the FEMA booklet on the web. http://www.gengas.nu/byggbes/index.shtml A few years ago I got a free hard copy of it from FEMA, don't recall the details of getting it, and no, I haven't gotten around to doing anything with it yet. This year at the MREA Energy Fair at Custer, WI, there was someone with a wood gas generator that I looked at and photographed, got me thinking about it again.

Edit to add FEMA pdf version of book: http://www.woodgas.net/files/FEMA emergency gassifer.pdf


----------



## WayneR (Mar 26, 2007)

Yahoo has a 'Wood Gas' group. The FEMA book and other information is there.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Do a search on the Mother Earth News site. Late 70s or early 80s, they made and drove a Chevy short bed half ton powered by wood gas across country and gave detailed instructions I think. They also did a woodgas powered electric generator. They were very specific on details.

Thing is woodgas has less energy. They had to use a 454 big block in their truck to get enough power to keep up with traffic. The WWII era woodgas stuff they werent as concerned with power as just being able to drive without gasoline.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Dont know if any info out there but heard some NPR reporter in North Korea said the military trucks and most everything else (probably no private vehicles) ran on wood gas now in 2008!!!! They cant afford to import oil.


----------



## SolarGary (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi,
Some interesting stuff here:
http://www.builditsolar.com/Projects/BioFuel/biofuels.htm#WoodGas

The last link in the section is about a guy who has been doing quite a bit of experimenting with woodgas just recently -- AllPowerLabs

Gary


----------

